# Revisiting an old friend



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Today sucked. I was the coordinator of the fundraiser for Hallies swim team this year. We sold entertainment books. If you ever have a chance to do this.. don't. Chasing kinds for money and or to return the books bites. 

Anyway, had to drive around tonight to get the stragglers and grabbed a fresh 97 Boli PC box. Cracked it and man the wrappers were as dark as I've ever seen on a Cuban Boli.

Opusex once described his view of this cigar as "like candy" to me. This one was really really good, better than I remember the lighter colored ones. Burned great and had a sweet richness that.. well was just like candy. Twas a nice change of pace back to one of the first cigars I ever bought with a little age on it.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

nice to get re-acquainted with an old friend. I have had a couple of the "darker" bolis and they are quite a bit better than the lighter ones but the dark ones I have had were BBFs.

scottie


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

nice pickup... sounds like you enjoyed it


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

dude I had 1 today to from 97 was ok but seems to be losing its flavor the smell is still great though but I had to pitch it half way was getting too cold out here in socal was down to 62 deg Brrrrr and I didnt have my parka on


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> dude I had 1 today to from 97 was ok but seems to be losing its flavor the smell is still great though but I had to pitch it half way was getting too cold out here in socal was down to 62 deg Brrrrr and I didnt have my parka on


Pitch it my way next time


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

"97 Boli PC" is almost like a saying now. A box of these should be in every humi IMO.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> "97 Boli PC" is almost like a saying now. A box of these should be in every humi IMO.


I keep mine in Pnoons coolidor....


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> "97 Boli PC" is almost like a saying now. A box of these should be in every humi IMO.


Da Klugs for Senate... maybe he could get this for us.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

SDmate said:


> I keep mine in Pnoons coolidor....


ya keep everything in pnoons humi.... hes got to charge ya rent


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> "97 Boli PC" is almost like a saying now. A box of these should be in every humi IMO.


amen to that. the one i had was quite tasty.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> "97 Boli PC" is almost like a saying now. A box of these should be in every humi IMO.


Agreed. I have a box in my humi...with three cigars in it.

Problem is _keeping_ a box of these in your humi... :w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> dude I had 1 today to from 97 was ok but seems to be losing its flavor the smell is still great though but I had to pitch it half way was getting too cold out here in socal was down to 62 deg Brrrrr and I didnt have my parka on


he aint lying..he wears a fat winter ski jacket in that weather...lol..


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Must have been the cigar of the day. I smoked a 97 at lunch. :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Good stuff Dave! The first '97 Boli PC I ever smoked was the one you handed me for the ride to dinner with you and Jefe the first night of Shack Herf I....a great cigar, but even better memories.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Klugs, any chance you could take a photo the next time you grab a cigar from that box? I am curious about your description about the dark wrapper leaf. I love dark wrappers and haven't seen many Cubans with dark leaves. Of course, there are many shades of "dark," but it would be interesting to see.

Doc


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I still argue this would be my everyday cigar, if I could keep them around. Like Todd said, everyone should have a box....but mine won't stay full. I don't get that they are losing any taste, but they have mellowed and are just so damn smooth. LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> "97 Boli PC" is almost like a saying now. A box of these should be in every humi IMO.


Then put one in my humi, I'll take it


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

The '97 Boli PC was my first cuban cigar with any age on it and the first time I noticed pronounced changes in flavor as it progressed. Think I have only one or two left and looking at them is almost as good as smoking them.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Trash.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Trash.


Bling Child
Never meant to be
Bling Child
(Scorned by) Society
Bling Child
Always second best
Bling Child 
(Different from) Different from the rest

Bling Child
Bling Child
Never quite as good
Afraid, ashamed
Misunderstood

But I'll always love you
Always love you

:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Trash.


Lemming! :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Bling Child
> Never meant to be
> Bling Child
> (Scorned by) Society
> ...


I'm adding that to my greatest hits album. 



Da Klugs said:


> Lemming! :r


Yeah, yeah, yeah. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I'm adding that to my greatest hits album.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah. :r


Sean....you're good enough, you're smart enough, and doggone it, people like you!!

Well...everybody except Dave. :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Sean....you're good enough, you're smart enough, and doggone it, people like you!!
> 
> Well...everybody except Dave. :r


LMAO! Denial Is Not Just a River in Egypt.  He's learned to like a little bling here and there.  Who else would be his USPS shipping bitch? Oh yeah, I still owe you $40.00 Dave. LOL.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> LMAO! Denial Is Not Just a River in Egypt.  He's learned to like a little bling here and there.  Who else would be his USPS shipping bitch? Oh yeah, I still owe you $40.00 Dave. LOL.


We all like a little bling Sean....or in your case, a big bling.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

I do find they start off a bit on the mild side and open up as the cigar goes along. They are a bit subtle, like a delicate vegetable & herb soup compared to a can of Dinty Moore stew. I would think the flavors would just pass you by if your just sucking away at it thinking, "where the hell is all of the pop?"

I'd like to try one of the darker wrappers.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Hey Klugs, any chance you could take a photo the next time you grab a cigar from that box? I am curious about your description about the dark wrapper leaf. I love dark wrappers and haven't seen many Cubans with dark leaves. Of course, there are many shades of "dark," but it would be interesting to see.
> 
> Doc


Here ya go doc. The picture does not do justice to the difference. The flash screws things up a bit. Box on left is a 98 on right are the 97's. In real life the 98's are Med brown. 4th cigar from the left in the 97 box is a good representation of what they look like live.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Dave likes his cigars like he likes his women...dark and oily!! :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

That really is an amazing difference. Wow. :dr


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Trash.


There's something to be said about not biting the hand that feeds you (Thanksgiving dinner) :r

That is an amazing contrast in the pic, Dave. Of the few boxes of the 97s I've had, most favored the look of the 98s. You must be living right


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent smokes at a reasonable price. Buy the Boli's ya bastages!

Thanx for the pic Dave, everybody loves a little eye candy now and then. Boli PC's are great smokes.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

YUMMY!! :dr 


ATL


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Dave likes his cigars like he likes his women...dark and oily!! :r


Damn thats funny u


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, I just smoked one of these last night that I got in a box split with Ermo. I gotta say, this is one of the tastiest smokes I've had. I enjoyed it with a nice Macellan/rocks at my local cigar bar, and only put it down when I could no longer hold it without burning my fingers...


----------

